# "Corto is fat!": The losing weight thread.



## Corto (Jun 3, 2011)

Alright bitches.

As part of my plan to cure my chronic depression, I decided that maybe if I stopped looking like Jabba the Hut and the shit monster from Dogma had a son it would greatly improve my self esteem, my chances to bone my Civil Rights teacher, and finally earn the respect of my peers.  

Well, that, and a friend forced me to join a gym. I am most certain he is gay and did so only to shower with me every two days. 

So here's the thing: I'm a quitter. The only things I haven't quit in my life are smokes and booze. So I need some pressure, and considering my real friends have gotten used to being let down by me, I require the help of those I care about enough to explain this issue, but not so much that I'd give a shit if they make fun of me: A bunch of strangers that believe they are cartoon characters. 
*
SO HERE'S THE RULES!*

I'm currently about 1,75 mts tall, and weight 90 kgs. That's 20 kgs over what the Vatican considers too fat to fit through the pearly gates. I joined a gym, and after a couple of sessions (getting used to it, so it's 15 minutes of running, then lifting weights with different parts of my body so my muscles remember they exist) I literally can't move my right arm but feel satisfied in a way I hadn't in years, since the first time I told my dad to eat shit (but before he kicked my ass for it). I will keep going, and share amusing gym stories (for example "today I discovered my true sexuality") as well as updating this thread with my ongoing situation. 

*BUT LET'S NOT MAKE THIS ABOUT ME!* 
Oh no, fatties of the world, join me in this great crusade. 
Join in, share your fatty stories about being fat or losing weight, inspire me and the rest of the forum to change our lardy ways. Jump into the bandwagon and try to lose weight, posting your own updates. Beat and ridicule me when you lose weight much faster, making me cry into my bag of chocolate. Hell, you wanna join in but are afraid of what the furries of the world will say if they learn you're fat? PM or something and I'll post your updates anonymously. 
Or don't. But it'd be nice if you joined in.


So, for the meantime:
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 90 kgs.
*GOAL: *75 kgs
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Get enough arm muscles to punch my way to happiness and love. 
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Quit eating so much shit (I write this as I feed on a sandwich made of bread, soy sauce and lots of mayo. To be fair, it is the only food in my house). 
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* The German word for "fat" is "dick".


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 3, 2011)

Good for you Corto! If you give up I will bring my nagging ass to your door and tell you what an awful person you are. I will make you hate yourself. >:C

Keep it up and keep us posted.


----------



## Takun (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm doing the same thing Corto, for AC.  Really got stressed this year over school and put on some weight.  Got to take this more serious.

So, for the meantime:

*Height:* 6'8"
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 260 pounds
*GOAL: *220 pounds
*SECONDARY GOAL:*  Quit caffeine
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Each more vegetables and drink more water
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* none :C


----------



## Corto (Jun 3, 2011)

That's the spirit, Takun. Let's punch obesity in it's fat ugly face!



dinosaurdammit said:


> I will make you hate yourself.


Got you beaten by 20 years.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 3, 2011)

For some reason, I assume most of the people on the forums are skinny...

Anyway, hi5, I guess. I'm going to be trying to lose weight to. Though honestly, I don't know where I"m going to get with it. I don't even have a set amount of weight I want to lose, all I know is that I want to be thinner and I want to have some goddamn stamina.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 3, 2011)

I lost weight too, but I don't know how the fuck I did. I was SO PUDGY and then all of a sudden I got thin by doing fuck all. I could do with just a bit of muscle, though.


----------



## Rsyk (Jun 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> For some reason, I assume most of the people on the forums are skinny...


 That's a strange assumption to make on the internet. 


Takun said:


> *Height:* 6'8"
> *CURRENT WEIGHT:* 260 pounds
> *GOAL: *220 pounds
> *SECONDARY GOAL:*  Quit caffeine
> ...


 Wow, you're tall. o.o

Good luck to you all, but I can't say I'll be joining in the effort. If I lost much more weight I'd die. 
If I recall I'm about 5'11...
And, eh...135 pounds...


----------



## Xenke (Jun 3, 2011)

Rsyk said:


> That's a strange assumption to make on the internet.


 
It is, especially furries.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 3, 2011)

Corto said:


> Got you beaten by 20 years.


 I will make you feel good about yourself then.

1)You're not fat
2)Who the fuck cares what the vatican thinks?
3)Have you been to america?
4)You're too harsh on yourself.
5)You can lose that weight, believe in yourself.


----------



## Corto (Jun 3, 2011)

I finally found an online measurements converter. I am now afraid that if I were to ever meet Takun in real life he wouldn't notice me before I was crushed under his mighty feet.


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm slowly losing weight when I'm not supposed to 

*height*5'10
*Current Weight* 145
*goal* don't lose anymore!
*secondary goal* write a book
*tertiary goal* eat more
*fun fact of the day* N/A


----------



## Xenke (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, and I guess I'll do this bit.

*HEIGHT:* 6'2''
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* ~215 lbs. (last time I checked, I could easily be more)
*GOAL: *Uhhh, less wieght? No more belly?
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Be able to run five feet without asphyxiating.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Have abs. 
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* Watching grossly obese people jump into a pool and hit the bottom in slow motion is hilarious


----------



## Icky (Jun 3, 2011)

Didn't Aden make one of these for drawing improvement?

Where did that go?


----------



## Rsyk (Jun 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Didn't Aden make one of these for drawing improvement?
> 
> Where did that go?


 To the artist forum?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 3, 2011)

By the way, Corto... I demand before-and-after pictures for when this thing is done!


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm 6'1, 230 pounds, but want to get to at least 200 by the end of the year.


----------



## Icky (Jun 3, 2011)

Rsyk said:


> To the artist forum?


 
Nah. Well, yeah, but it hasn't been updated in weeks.

Hope your road to self-improvement goes better, Cortor.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 3, 2011)

AIDs will fix this, I'm not sure it will increase your arm size though.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 3, 2011)

Just remember
smoke weed
drink beer
eat burgers
every day


----------



## Brenny (Jun 3, 2011)

MY GOALS:
I am currently 6'3
weight 230 lbs
Target weight 220 lbs (I have a lot of muscle)
secondary goal: stop railing caffeine on an hourly basis and get off some of the harder drugs.


----------



## Corto (Jun 3, 2011)

Gibby said:


> By the way, Corto... I demand before-and-after pictures for when this thing is done!


 Let's make it a deal. If I actually pull it off, lose this weight and gain some self respect, I will post before and after pictures once I'm pretty.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 3, 2011)

Good thing that you started this now, Corto. BMI (lol BMI) says you're two kilograms away from being classified as obese.

I'm actually in in opposite predicament: I need to gain weight. Sure, 135 may be normal, but I can still see my ribs. Some more healthy pounds, which is a mix of muscle and fat, would make me more normal.

*HEIGHT:* 5'10" (177.8 cm)
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 135 lbs (61.4 kg)
*GOAL: *140-145 lbs (63.6-65.9 kg)
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Have enough muscle to not be embarrassed when I take off my shirt.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Get the energy to make my own food rather than going straight for the packaged crap.
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* Unlike what CF says, the American definition definition is very distorted compared to what's actually fat.

Oh, and good luck, Corto!


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck Corto! Makes me happy to see this sort of thing


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2011)

I lost like 10 pounds over the last month or so.

I look like a person who was just liberated from a POW camp...  If I lose any more weight I am going to die. :C


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

Dude, I think a pantry raid is in order


----------



## Trance (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll do this I guess.

*HEIGHT:* 5'11"
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 155 lbs
*GOAL: * 148 lbs
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Since I just want to lose a little bit of fat for cross country, getting more defined muscles (abs mainly) is my secondary goal.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Get more pronounced veins.  It's a stupid goal, but I like them.

And well done, Corto.  It's good to hear that people want to get in shape.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, I just got a new bike for the summer, so here goes...
*
CURRENT WEIGHT:* 150 lbs
*GOAL: *Replace fat with muscle / tone up / go back to a size 5 bottom.
*SECONDARY GOAL:* 130 lbs
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Go super saiyan.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 4, 2011)

*CURRENT WEIGHT:*100 pounds
*HIGHT:*5"3
*GOAL:*Tone muscles
*SECONDARY GOAL:*Lose 5 pounds
*TERTIARY GOAL:*Learn to flip off people with my toes.
*FUN FACT:*I took a nap today and slept on a nickel- it got stuck under my armpit, now Jefferson's face is embedded in my pit. :3C


----------



## Ixtu (Jun 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Just remember
> smoke weed
> drink beer
> eat burgers
> every day


 True  encouragement!!!
Ain't no intelligent creature in the world going to do anything other than the opposite of Wolf-Bone's awful advice.


----------



## Icky (Jun 4, 2011)

Height: 5'9"ish 
CURRENT WEIGHT: 130 pounds 
GOAL: 140 pounds with more muscle
SECONDARY GOAL: Chest + Arms. My percussion forearms are bigger than my biceps ._.
TERTIARY GOAL: Eat more actual food.
FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY: I fed a baby sparrow yesterday \:3/


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2011)

Why not, I'll take part.

CURRENT WEIGHT: 147 lbs
HEIGHT: 5'11"
GOAL: Tone muscle
SECONDARY GOAL: Build endurance, eat better
TERTIARY GOAL: Bike from my house to San Diego and possibly back. ~100 mile ride each way
FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY: The Japanese word for trivia literally means "bean knowledge"

Great for you Corto! It's great that you're wanting to really go at this weight loss program. Stick with it!


----------



## Ley (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yes corto let's do this

*HEIGHT:* 5'4 (SHADDUP i'M SHORT)
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 220
*GOAL: *180 lbs 
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Get rid of belly pudding
*TERTIARY GOAL:* My aaarrrmms they suuuck
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:*


----------



## Aetius (Jun 4, 2011)

*HEIGHT:* 6'1
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 188 lbs
*GOAL: *160 lbs 
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Quit being feeble
*TERTIARY GOAL:* AGH! It hurts to punch other people!
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY: *The Libyan National Liberation Army attacked Bani Walid


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll even join in, though not as much for me to contribute I suppose.

*HEIGHT:* 6'4"
*WEIGHT:* 165 lbs
*GOAL:* Far more Cardio, it is the only thing I am not happy about.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 4, 2011)

*HEIGHT:* 5'5
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 148 lbs last time I checked, but that was some time ago.
*GOAL: *Keep weight
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Gain muscle and LOSE THAT LAST FUCKING QUARTER INCH OF FLAB DAMMIT.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Stop being enslaved to the bitch known as dessert.
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY: *My skin is unusually dry today.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 4, 2011)

im a little too heavy right now as well  my plan is to just eat less overall and replace candy and otehr sugary goodness with fruits (not too many of course and no bananas)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 4, 2011)

Corto said:


> Let's make it a deal. If I actually pull it off, lose this weight and gain some self respect, I will post before and after pictures once I'm pretty.


 
Yay! C:

Good luck, yo.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 4, 2011)

I was already in! Information:*

Height:* 179 cm / 5'11 (did shrink)
*Weight:* 80 kg(ish) / 176(ish) pounds
*Goal:* 70 kg / 154 pounds
*Secondary Goal:* More defined butt... x3
*Tertiary Goal:* Get more flexible = yoga
*Fun fact:* I'll not give up desserts. ^^'




dinosaurdammit said:


> *HIGHT:*5"3


D'aww, suddenly I really feel like exercising... >;3c


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 4, 2011)

Hrm

*Height*: 5'11" I think
*Weight*: ~160-170lbs
*Goal*: Not feel like a pussy after 10 flights of stairs
*Secondary goal*: A bit more muscle would be nice I guess


----------



## Xegras (Jun 4, 2011)

Since I'm in the process of doing this

*CURRENT WEIGHT:*185 pounds
*HEIGHT:*6'
*GOAL: *Lose atleast five more pounds
*SECONDARY GOAL: *Bulk up with lean muscle
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Bench 250 & Squat 200
*FUN FACT: *I've lost 20 pounds so far and gained 4 inches on my arms so far


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 4, 2011)

*Height: *5'0" (Screw you, I'm a teen girl)
*Weight: *115.7 pounds
*Goal Weight: *90 pounds
*2nd Goal: *Not have a pot belly or thighs that touch for like 1/2 the way down my legs
*3rd Goal: *Be able to rub skinniness in faces of fellow fat furfags
*Random Info: *I've lost 6 pounds so far. Yay.


----------



## BRN (Jun 4, 2011)

*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 75kg, 165lb
*HEIGHT:* 181cm, 6'0"
*GOAL:* Maintain weight, define abs
*SECONDARY GOAL: *Be able to pull-up several times in a row
*FUN FACT:* My gym "requires" a paid membership, but you can just walk in without question. :3



			
				Lizzie said:
			
		

> Tertiary Goal: Get more flexible = yoga


I do believe every male here thinks the same way.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> I do believe every male here thinks the same way.


... Elaborate?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 4, 2011)

*CURRENT WEIGHT*: 85-90 kg (last time I measure it was 86, but fuck knows now)
*HEIGHT*: 183cm
*GOAL*: NONE! 
*SECONDARY GOAL*: Maybe build up some muscle mass. I don't care enough to go to a gym, some physical labour would do nicely though.

Funny thing. I was some 93 kg when living with parents. When I started feeding myself, I went down to 86. Student diet go :V



SIX said:


> I do believe every male here thinks the same way.


 
Not every.


----------



## BRN (Jun 4, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> ... Elaborate?


 
I don't have to. 8)


----------



## Corto (Jun 4, 2011)

Holy shit, lots of contestants! And all of them with a better start than me! 


Something I'll need to do, as much as it hurts me, is drink less. I am getting close to having a real problem with booze (last 2 weeks I've spent 8 days drunk, the remaining recovering. Stopped going to classes and studying for my exams, that begin this Monday) and I'm pretty sure at least half of my overweight can be blamed on beer.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 4, 2011)

*CURRENT WEIGHT: *123 lbs 
*HIGHT: *5'7"
*GOAL: *Decrease my 6 mile running time from 38 min to 36 min
*SECONDARY GOAL: *Look sexier.
*TERTIARY GOAL: *Learn how to do a backflip without a trampoline.
*FUN FACT: *I run about four times a week.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> I don't have to. 8)


 Now I'm really confused. :C


----------



## Icky (Jun 4, 2011)

Corto said:


> Holy shit, lots of contestants! And all of them with a better start than me!
> 
> 
> Something I'll need to do, as much as it hurts me, is drink less. I am getting close to having a real problem with booze (last 2 weeks I've spent 8 days drunk, the remaining recovering. Stopped going to classes and studying for my exams, that begin this Monday) and I'm pretty sure at least half of my overweight can be blamed on beer.


 
Ouch. Yeah, ditch the booze for a while. It honestly sounds like you have a real problem with it already :/


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 4, 2011)

1) Amphetamines or stimulants (Caffeine or Cocaine) in low, controlled doses.
2) Low-intensity aerobic/anaerobic workouts.
3) 5 small meals a day. Eat alot of protein. Your body can't use the calories in protein as easily as it can use carbs, unless you're actually working on a daily basis.
4) Stop smoking. Withdrawal might make you gain weight, so switch to something else like snus or gum or patches.
5) Avoid drinking. If you do drink, don't drink to excess.
6) Sleep. Sleep. Sleep. Sleep. Get a decent amount of sleep each night, and if you can't, then at least take siestas.

Oh, and don't let the whole "dieting" thing get to your head. I know alot of self-righteous dieters that reward themselves, or get in the mindset of dieting without actually changing their eating habits.


----------



## BRN (Jun 4, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Oh, and don't let the whole "dieting" thing get to your head. I know alot of self-righteous dieters that reward themselves, or get in the mindset of dieting without actually changing their eating habits.



[yt]x46bKxbkxrA[/yt]

But, seriously, This. I know a guy who works in a fast-food place - - always sees customers asking for double this and that with cheese and all that shit, and then ordering a Diet Coke.


----------



## Ames (Jun 4, 2011)

*CURRENT WEIGHT: *120 lbs
*HIGHT: *6'
*GOAL: *Stop being a damn twig
*SECONDARY GOAL: *Don't look like a POW camp survivor
*TERTIARY GOAL: *Look like a normal person
*FUN FACT: *Trolling Corto is fun


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the same predicament as Alstor, pretty much. I'm going to try and start exercising more often, and hopefully get up to 150 at least, away from my 135 and 5'11. Sleeping through breakfast would also probably be a capital idea.

Furry: You're either grossly overweight, or skinny enough for people to floss their teeth with.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't look that fat seeing as how I am almost 6 foot 4 but I do need to lose weight like crazy due to a family history of diabetes, I was told by my doctor that I have a greater risk of becoming diabetic like my dad. Well, I have been working out the last couple of weeks and I have lost about 10 pounds. I wanted to know something, if I lift less weight for longer that would give me leaner muscle correct?


----------



## Isen (Jun 5, 2011)

YEAH FITNESS

*HEIGHT:* 6'1" (185.4 cm)
*WEIGHT:* 175 lbs (79.38 kg)
*GOAL:* 185-190something lbs, squat 200+ lbs
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Increase my endurance.

Because of depression and other life things, I was way underweight this winter.  I've put on 15 lbs so far by eating more and doing Starting Strength. 



Thatch said:


> *CURRENT WEIGHT*: 85-90 kg (last time I measure it was 86, but fuck knows now)
> *HEIGHT*: 183cm
> *GOAL*: NONE!
> *SECONDARY GOAL*: Maybe build up some muscle mass. I don't care enough to go to a gym, some physical labour would do nicely though.


If you want to get stronger but don't want to join a gym or spend money on weights, you should look into a bodyweight program like Convict Conditioning.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 5, 2011)

Ya know what I love about my job, if you want to lose weight, its perfect. I am betting paid to do hard work for 6 hours every day and I get PAID. Farm work isn't that bad man, not bad at all.


----------



## Xegras (Jun 5, 2011)

SIX said:


> [yt]x46bKxbkxrA[/yt]
> 
> But, seriously, This. I know a guy who works in a fast-food place - - always sees customers asking for double this and that with cheese and all that shit, and then ordering a Diet Coke.


 
FUCKING CHRIST THIS IS SO GODDAMN TRUE IT IS NOT EVEN FUCKING FUNNY.

Yes that was an occasion to use caps.

Also I've been updating on BB.com and I figured I would update FA.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/5869511/ *NSFW* Shirtless


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 5, 2011)

I would just like to thank Corto for his hilarious OP; I don't know where else to put it.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 5, 2011)

Isen said:


> If you want to get stronger but don't want to join a gym or spend money on weights, you should look into a bodyweight program like Convict Conditioning.


 
Does that mean "kill someone, work in a mine"?


----------



## Redregon (Jun 5, 2011)

well, first off may i make a suggestion?

look at your dietary habits first. it's not going to do you much good if you hit the gym even every day with cardio if you're eating crap food that's loaded with empty calories.

... then try and adjust your eating habits to include a healthier diet and healthier portions.

do you eat rice? choose brown rice instead (more nutrients and it's also a bit cheaper as i've noticed.)
do you eat bread? switch to whole wheat when you can.
do you eat fruit and veggies? no? then start. 

one thing that has helped me is to reduce the meat i consume. technically, every second day i am a vegetarian. this can also help because though meat is delicious and tasty and all sorts of awesome, it's often fattier than most are willing to accept... this can also help you if you have issues with cholesterol.

and if you like salty foods, maybe reduce the salt you eat. it isn't going to make you lose weight nessessarily because the weight that tends to accumulate because of a salty diet is mostly water-weight. (but it's still weight anyway.) 

don't cut it out completely though since the iodine in most table salt can help reduce the chances of getting a goiter (i think that's what it is... but in any case, it's ugly.) though, if you eat sushi (with seaweed wrap) that can replace the iodine.

and one last thing... snack. if you eat more, smaller meals throughout the day, eventually you're going to be changing your metabolism which will help a lot when you do the cardio/gym thing... 

oh, yeah... and don't stuff yourself when you DO eat. sensible portions (though it's not going to kill you to treat yourself once in a while with a massive feast... but moderation is the key.)

now get to it fattie McButterpants.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 5, 2011)

Vegetables, fruit, and water. 
Also, being too overly stressed out to even eat works too. :V

Also, hopping in this as well:
CURRENT WEIGHT: 180lbs.
HEIGHT: 5'7"
GOAL: 150lbs
SECONDARY GOAL: FIT ALL MY CLOTHES THAT ARE TOO SMALL.
TERTIARY GOAL: GET MOAR MUSCLE
FUN FACT: I ATE A WHOLE STEAK FOR BREAKFAST THIS MORNING. I'M A SAD PERSON.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I'm not overweight but after two solid months of  not working out I am monstrously out of shape. I figure I can benefit from this.

*HEIGHT:* '6'4'
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 186 pounds
*GOAL: * 186 pounds...in muscle.
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Regain my six pack.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Be able to run across the entire development three times in 30 minutes without stopping to take a rest.
*WORKOUT PLAN*: Jog around the development every day. No stopping to rest. Workout three days a week.
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* I have officially joined the ranks of those losers whose fursona is stronger than their actual body. Let's change that.


----------



## Corto (Jun 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> *FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* I have officially joined the ranks of those losers whose fursona is stronger than their actual body. Let's change that.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah

Starting tomorrow, I'm going on a diet. I think I'll feed on rice exclusively. I was gonna start today but a friend invited me over to study with her and now she's ordering some lunch, so I'll let her suprise me.


----------



## Takun (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay day 3.  Had a small lunch and drinking only water.  WATER, Y U NO TASTE LIKE SODA.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 5, 2011)

Ill bite...

*Height.* 5'9"
*Current Weight.* 130 lbs.
*Goal* I wouldn't mind losing 10lbs off my ass and thighs.
*Secondary goal.* Reduce the wrinkles on my belly from having kids so i can wear a two piece swimsuit again.
*Tertiary Goal*Not sure what this word means =\
*Funfact of the day*With the humidity right now its over 115Â°F.


----------



## Kanin (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm 5'10 and 120 pounds, I would probably die if I lost weight. :I


----------



## Xenke (Jun 5, 2011)

Yesterday I drank almost half a gallon of V8.

Amidoingitrite?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 5, 2011)

Will you grace us with a full nude of your sexy bod when you reach your goal?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2011)

*HEIGHT:* 5'8"
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 180 lbs
*GOAL: * 170 lbs
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Look better shirtless
*WORKOUT PLAN*: Eating healthier, swimming, sometimes jogging
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* My parents are trying to make me fat. Damn them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> *FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* My parents are trying to make me fat. Damn them.


 
HNNNG my parents are doing the exact same thing to me. I don't look like an Auschwitz survivor, but I could do with tightening up. I'm a good weight, but I'm not skeletal.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 5, 2011)

hmm... since you're posting your goal, i will do the same.

current weight: 185lbs
current height: 5'11"
primary goal: 180lbs by september and increased exercise (cardio: biking, hiking, long distance walking)
secondary goal: improved diet and down to 170lbs by december, to be fully into eating a solid five portions of fruits/veggies a day whenever possible)
tertiary goal: 160lbs by my 34th birthday (may, 2012) 

idealistic goal but not sure when this will be due: no longer being a smoker... putting this in here since it's a good healthy habit to be in (not smoking tobacco... though, other, more fragrant substances aren't part of that.  )

so, any other smokers want to join in on the eventual smoking cessation thing? you know what they say, misery loves company.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> *FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* My parents are trying to make me fat. Damn them.



I don't know what my mom is trying to do with me anymore. She forces me to eat a whole goddamn steak then whines that I'm overweight.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 5, 2011)

Height: 6 foot 4
Weight: 210 however, my scale is unreliable so I'm not sure
Goal: 180-185
Secondary Goal: put on some muscle
Whats good is I'v cut down on the amount of soda I drink and I am eating less crap. Every day for the past week I have been riding my bike 4 miles into town and 4 miles back, so overall, a good ride. I have also been lifting weights for the past few days.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 6, 2011)

Height: 5'10, 178 cm
Weight: 189 lbs, 86 kg
Goal: drop the tits and flatten the stomach
Secondary: Assassinate Vladmir Putin with my bear hands.
Vices: Sugar, fat and I looooooooooooove butter. I tend to eat when I'm stressed too and I sit around. A lot. All this isn't made any better by the fact I love to drink.
Plan: Make a decent attempt at eating less sugar and fats but keep the drinking. I exercise regularly but a little more activity in my daily life should help me drop some less attractive parts.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 6, 2011)

SIX said:


> But, seriously, This. I know a guy who works in a fast-food place - - always sees customers asking for double this and that with cheese and all that shit, and then ordering a Diet Coke.


I often order the... less healthy options (Big Macs are boss, and so are Grand Angus...es...) with Diet Coke. I prefer the taste, it's less sharp, more... cool, and soft. Perhaps that's how your customers feel as well.
(185cm, 75 kg like a boss, so I felt mighty fat when Corto thinks he needs to lose weight =/)


----------



## Bliss (Jun 6, 2011)

Ate ice cream and tiramisu today. 'Tis not going right? :3c

Also, I have an inspirational story I forgot to mention! Two and a half years ago I weighted 95 kg. Sooo in theory I lost 15 kg already! 'Nuff said.


----------



## Ley (Jun 6, 2011)

have lost ten pounds so far. it is water weight. key is eating what i want, but in small doses.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 6, 2011)

Ley said:


> have lost ten pounds so far. it is water weight. key is eating what i want, but in small doses.


First step is to get all that water weight out so congratulations! :3
Hmm... Maybe I'd go on a diet where you eat only every other day.


----------



## Corto (Jun 7, 2011)

Went to my third session today. Increased the weight I lift with my legs, started working on my abs.

Also I'm getting some results already: After the first time I went, I couldn't move my arms for a couple of days (the muscles around my joints are seriously fucked beyond recognition). The second time, once again I could barely lift weights with those muscles, but it didn't hurt at all the following days. Today, I managed to lift those weights with no trouble whatsoever. I think I'll increase the weight next time. 

NEXT STEP: I'll start a diet. No rice, bread, potatoes, etc. This in the meantime, once I have money I'll see a nutritionist (or whatever they're called).

Now, to celebrate I'll go to a friend's house and get drunk.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2011)

What is "water weight" ? o:


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What is "water weight" ? o:


 This is the best definition I could find since I'm not too familiar with it either. 



			
				Water Weight said:
			
		

> *the mass of water lost per unit dry mass when the material is dried  at 103 degrees C (217 degrees F) for eight hours or more. Expressed as a  percentage, moisture content is water weight/wet weight. *


----------



## Carnie (Jun 7, 2011)

*HEIGHT:* 6'1" (185.4 cm)
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 153 lbs (69.5 kg)
*GOAL: *No specific number, leaner with more defined abs though.
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Continue to gain muscle mass.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Look like Zyzz
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* This thread demands shirtless pics :V

I only workout at home, so i don't have any cool gym stories :<
Can't wait to hear your gym stories though.

Keep it up and you'll bone that teacher in no time!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 7, 2011)

Wait, so losing water weight means you're dehydrating yourself?


----------



## Bliss (Jun 7, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Wait, so losing water weight means you're dehydrating yourself?


At the beginning of a diet you may lose a lot of weight in a short amount of time. This may or may not have anything to do with your body removing 'excess water'. I think it might have something to do with your body using it's carbohydrate reserves...


----------



## Isen (Jun 7, 2011)

Corto said:


> Went to my third session today. Increased the weight I lift with my legs, started working on my abs.
> 
> Also I'm getting some results already: After the first time I went, I couldn't move my arms for a couple of days (the muscles around my joints are seriously fucked beyond recognition). The second time, once again I could barely lift weights with those muscles, but it didn't hurt at all the following days. Today, I managed to lift those weights with no trouble whatsoever. I think I'll increase the weight next time.
> 
> ...


What exercises are you doing for weightlifting?  What's your routine, and how often are you lifting?

Also, you might find this helpful.  Not the most exciting options, but it can be helpful if you're feeling lazy.


----------



## Vekke (Jun 8, 2011)

If you don't drink enough water you'll retain water weight for a while. It's like how your metabolism slows down at first if you stop eating for a while. If you drink enough your body will be "lol ok I guess I don't need to keep this here after all"


----------



## Ricky (Jun 8, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'm currently about 1,75 mts tall, and weight 90 kgs. That's 20 kgs over what the Vatican considers too fat to fit through the pearly gates. I joined a gym, and after a couple of sessions (getting used to it, so it's 15 minutes of running, then lifting weights with different parts of my body so my muscles remember they exist)



Just a word on that (take it with a grain of salt) but a general rule of thumb I've heard when you're trying to lose weight like that is 70% cardio and 30% weights.  If you do a lot of heavy lifting you're going to be building muscle under fat and it's going to be harder to get the results you want.  Of course, you want to do *some* lifting so you're not losing muscle mass.

Again though, take it with a grain of salt because I haven't had to *lose* a lot of weight since I joined a gym (I did a long time ago when I started getting fat, but I did a severe calorie restriction diet instead).

As for me,

HEIGHT: 5'7
WEIGHT: 160 (~11-13%bf)
GOAL WEIGHT: 160 ( < 5%bf)


----------



## Consequence (Jun 8, 2011)

I guess I'll post, since I'm already dieting.

*HEIGHT:* 5'9" (175cm)
*WEIGHT:* 155lbs (70kg)
*GOAL:* 135lbs (61kg) (I have a reeeeally light frame, so being 155 I look way overweight)
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Gain muscle tone, more core strength, greater flexibility, and better endurance
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Survive a Half Iron Man. I was actually coming decently close to that goal before my knee messed everything up. :/
*FUN FACT OF THE DAY:* If you eat less than 1200 calories a day, your metabolism will actually slow down and make it harder for you to lose weight.


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 8, 2011)

*Current Weight: *180lbs
*Height:* ~6'
*Goal: *Get down to 165lbs, increase bench by 10lbs, increase squat by 20lbs
*Secondary: *(unrelated to losing weight :3) Talk more to people
*Fun fact: *oh god how did i get here im not good with computarz


----------



## Conker (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to join in. I'm not fat, but I have a beer belly  So I guess maybe I am fat?

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140
Goal: MAKE MY BELLY GO AWAY :[

I went hiking yesterday and I'm going to go biking ten miles with lots of hills tomorrow. I'm trying to get into more exercisey things, but it's been fuckall hot lately. Not gonna go running in 100 degree whether. What I really need to do is improve my eating habits. Less junk food, less pop, less booze (NOOOOOOOO), more salads, more juice, more water.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation to Corto. Wanted to get into shape for most of my life, but I'm a quitter when it comes to these things. Then my friend made me join a gym, and by Christ the fucker keeps me going. In about 2 months I've gone from not knowing chest muscles were a thing to benching 100kg easy. Find a good workout routine, and stick to it. As long as you just do it it'll work.

Height: 5'10''
Weight: 13st
Goal: to throw a bitch by the neck, compete in the Spartan Run.

Fun Fact: weighted barbell squats release growth hormones that may add an inch or two to your height.


----------



## Consequence (Jun 9, 2011)

I fudged on the diet a bit today and ate a half-pound Juicy Lucy burger.

Had to compensate with 90 minutes on the bike. 

My legs forgot how to function. D:


----------



## Xenke (Jun 12, 2011)

So, now that I've made a cheesecake, I'm cutting off all dairy from my diet because I eat far too much of it.

I am going to be very cranky.

Also, exercise starts tomorrow. I was waiting on electricians at the home and shit, because I am unsightly and only workout indoors.


----------



## Ley (Jun 12, 2011)

i am eating ice cream.

i have also lost a couple more pounds, but gained some muscle. 

life is good.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jun 12, 2011)

Any tips on gaining weight? lol
Height- 5'8''
Weight- 132 pounds 
I eat everything in sight (like seriously, 3000 calories a day) and I can't manage to keep even a pound on me.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 12, 2011)

*HEIGHT:*5ft7.5in
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 14st/196lbs/90kg
*GOAL:* 12.5st/175lbs/80kg
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Get rid of my tummy & thighs
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Eat less crap (have to anyway, out of money)
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* I will never be able to get down to the weight that is supposedly 'normal' for someone of my height, apparently boobs and child bearing hips mean I'm obese and will stay that way forever. 64kg? 10st? Yeah, that's NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN. I'd look like a skeleton on that.


----------



## Jude (Jun 13, 2011)

*Height:* 5'10"
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 165 pounds
*GOAL: *140 pounds
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Make my waist not pop out as much.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Motivate myself enough to work out on a set schedule.
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* I lost 45 pounds and I've been stuck at this weight for 4 months. I lost the original 45 JUST by cutting ice cream out of my diet.

I'm restarting the Insanity workout again tomorrow. I was a few weeks in and lost 10 pounds before spraining my ankle and eventually gaining the weight back.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 13, 2011)

Posting because I need more muscle :c It sucks being a skinny kid, and I don't want to be helpless in a life-threatening situation.
*
HEIGHT:* 5' 2.5" - 164 cm
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 109 lbs - 49 kg
*GOAL:* defined abs, manage to lift more than 40lbs with ease, work on upper body, core strengthening, ect.
*SECONDARY GOAL:* gain running endurance, learn parkour, run a fucking marathon, climb a CVS.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* clean my room
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* The cigarette lighter was invented before the match.

If I get abs, I'm gonna get my belly button pierced :3c


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

BRAINSSSS


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2011)

A convenient necro; I just got back from the college gym. I hope this thread stays open, I want to see everyone's lack of progress :3


----------



## Lunar (Oct 5, 2011)

Current weight: 163 lbs. 
Goal: 150 lbs
That would be easy, but I also have to factor in the muscle weight I'm going to gain.  Which will be quite a bit.  It's also going to be somewhat expensive to work out... home exercises only go so far without any real equipment.  I've been thinking of saving up to install a pull-up bar in my basement.


----------



## Corto (Oct 5, 2011)

UPDATE ON MY LARD:

Fucking uni gym closed because of the strike we're on. I'm having ice cream as lunch.

EDIT: I lowered my food intake though, so at least I'm keeping the weight I had while going to the gym. Unfortunately, I don't have the money for pay for an actual membership so I'm stuck here.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 5, 2011)

i never got the BMI or whatever it's called and made it a standard for people to be a certain weight at certain height. it baffles me. everyone is different and has different body structures. muscle also weighs heavier than fat so someone with wide shoulders and back,basically bigger frame structure can weigh much more than person with smaller structure built.

 like for my height of 6ft i'm suppose to be around 185lb or some crap but due to my large back,shoulders and chest body structure, 185lbs will make me look like i'm anorexic and very unhealthy. i never liked gyms either. waiting around for people usually pissed me off lol. i workout at home and run outside. i love the iron instead of machines as well. heavy compound workouts is all i do for weight training and for endurance and lowering body fat i like to go to the track and do some 100 yard dashs or other high intensity running.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 5, 2011)

I find it hard to empathize with you when you say you are 90 kg. (198 lbs.) as being overweight as I am 94 kg. (207) down from 108 (237). But, the question is what is your height? I am 6 feet tall.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 5, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> But, the question is what is your height? I am 6 feet tall.


He said in the same sentence that he is 1,75 metres tall...


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> UPDATE ON MY LARD:
> 
> Fucking uni gym closed because of the strike we're on. I'm having ice cream as lunch.
> 
> EDIT: I lowered my food intake though, so at least I'm keeping the weight I had while going to the gym. Unfortunately, I don't have the money for pay for an actual membership so I'm stuck here.


Just be sure to not lower your caloric intake too far, as doing so will cause your body to go into survival mode, slowing your metabolism, and retaining weight that you would have previously lost. 

Updates on me, to contribute!


> *HEIGHT:* 5' 2.5" - 164 cm
> *CURRENT WEIGHT:* 109 lbs - 49 kg
> *GOAL:* defined abs, manage to lift more than 40lbs with ease, work on upper body, core strengthening, ect.
> *SECONDARY GOAL:* gain running endurance, learn parkour, run a fucking marathon, climb a CVS.
> ...


*HEIGHT:* same
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 107lbs >:T
*GOAL:* get over 110lbs, the healthy way. 
*SECONDARY GOAL:* practice sprinting, still to learn parkour
*TERTIARY GOAL:* _still_ clean my room
*FUN FAT FACT OF THE DAY:* Calico cats are almost always female. The low percentage that are born male are also inevitably sterile.

How the hell did I loose weight?!?!
:cccccccccccccc


----------



## Alstor (Oct 5, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Good thing that you started this now, Corto. BMI (lol BMI) says you're two kilograms away from being classified as obese.
> 
> I'm actually in in opposite predicament: I need to gain weight. Sure, 135 may be normal, but I can still see my ribs. Some more healthy pounds, which is a mix of muscle and fat, would make me more normal.
> 
> ...


UPDATE

*HEIGHT:* 5'10" (177.8 cm)
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 146 lbs (66.4 kg)
*GOAL: *Made it!
*SECONDARY GOAL:* I'm the same size an every other soccer player on the team.
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Healthy sandwiches FTW

Yay sports! :3


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a weight loss plan: run or bike hard whenever I can, do calisthenics as a study break, and don't eat after 8 pm unless you're staying up late.
Current weight: ~150-155 lb
Height: 5'5"
Goal: ~135-145 lb Lose my flabby belly, replace with dense abs, get rid of other flabbiness,
Progress: I lost weight during the summer...gained a little back once I got back to the dorms. I really need to hit the gym every weekend. I've managed to keep off a lot of weight even though I don't exercise much, so I think this goal is attainable. Heck, I could get it done in a month!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 5, 2011)

Is this the fitness thread because if so I am going to post some SS routines and run times, etc.  

*HEIGHT:* 6'2" 
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 160 lbs
*GOAL: *200lbs+bodyweight or greater bench
*SECONDARY GOAL:* Max out the APFT (70 pushup/situp/10:00 1.5 mile)
*TERTIARY GOAL:* bulk!


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 6, 2011)

i see what this is and how it goes.

*Height:* 6'0''

*Current weight:* 300lbs,24% body fat(i'm heavier then i look cause i have pretty big upper body structure especially my back and chest.)

*Goal:* 300lbs, 15-17% body fat. kinda have a weak bench as of now, so need to get back up to my usual.(use to be able to warm up with 415x15. not anymore. lucky if i get 8 reps.)

*Secondary Goal:* use to be able to run over 6 miles. can only do 3 miles as of now so trying to build endurance up a bit. also to trim down a bit to be a bit leaner but don't care for being ripped.


----------



## Corto (Dec 6, 2011)

Hell yeah bitches, I'm reviving this because fuck fatness. 
I'm going back to gym because it finally reopened. I also decided to quit drinking because I seriously drink so much I think at least half my weight can be blamed on it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 6, 2011)

Try to do some cardio.

Height: 5'11''
Weight: 140-150ish
Resolution: I am not planning on gaining or losing. I've had recent chest surgery (the pectus one). I had the bar removed. After a while, my stomach decided to grow out to some sort of barrel (I kind of look pregnant). I work out each day, so I really don't understand why that isn't trimming it off. I have a kind of body that builds or loses muscle or fat very very slowly. So I don't know what to do.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 6, 2011)

How is it possible to be 6 11 and 140 lbs and not a twig? That doesn't make sense. 

Also, update for me: I had cut out non diet sodas and other sugary drinks from my diet as well as started eating deli sandwiches and salads more instead of going out to eat and I've lost like 15 lbs this year.

Height: 5'7"
Weight: 170 lbs

Goal is 160, I'd say. I need to exercise so I can be healthier again, but I am satisfied with my progress from just improving my diet.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm getting a gym membership.  Or at least gonna try to get the treadmill in the basement working again.  I have to lose 15 pounds by late March and be able to run a mile in ten minutes, do 40 crunches in 2 minutes, and a 14-second flexed arm hang.  Whee.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2011)

Corto said:


> Hell yeah bitches, I'm reviving this because fuck fatness.
> I'm going back to gym because it finally reopened. I also decided to quit drinking because I seriously drink so much I think at least half my weight can be blamed on it.



Congrats, and good luck!

Alcohol has a LOT of empty calories (well, if you drink nearly as much as I did lol).

I notice every time I quit drinking I lose weight -- because of that and I don't feel like crap all the time, so I'm more prone to go run.

Anyway, as for me -- I took like a month off the gym because I was in a limbo with work and my life, but I'm back on track now.  I also quit drinking (for the 23654536th time) joined another gym and I'm still a member of Gold's.  I have a personal training session today at noon (it came free with the membership) and I CAN SWIM NOW!  That means on days when my legs are too sore to run I can still do cardio!

I'm still looking to stay around 160 (5'7") but I could be in better shape at 160 so I guess that's my goal.

*HEIGHT:* 5'7" 
*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 160 lbs
*GOAL: *Stay at 160 and look better
*SECONDARY GOAL:* IMPROVE MY SWIMMING!
*TERTIARY GOAL:* Improve core



lunar_helix said:


> Fuck it, I'm getting a gym membership.  Or at  least gonna try to get the treadmill in the basement working again.  I  have to lose 15 pounds by late March and be able to run a mile in ten  minutes, do 40 crunches in 2 minutes, and a 14-second flexed arm hang.   Whee.



Push comes to shove, you *could* do all that stuff outside, without equipment (assuming there isn't a few feet of snow on the ground where you live).


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 6, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> How is it possible to be 6 11 and 140 lbs and not a twig? That doesn't make sense.
> 
> Also, update for me: I had cut out non diet sodas and other sugary drinks from my diet as well as started eating deli sandwiches and salads more instead of going out to eat and I've lost like 15 lbs this year.
> 
> ...



I meant 5'11''. Woops. 
If you take a walk after a meal, you won't feel so stuffed after it.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 6, 2011)

Ricky said:


> ]Push comes to shove, you *could* do all that stuff outside, without equipment (assuming there isn't a few feet of snow on the ground where you live).


My only issue is not having any music to work out to; my good headphones broke and the shitty ones got lost.  At least at bootcamp there'll be cadences to listen to, anything besides my own breathing.  It's quiet as the grave outside anymore.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 6, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I meant 5'11''. Woops.
> If you take a walk after a meal, you won't feel so stuffed after it.


Oh, okay. That makes a lot more sense. 

I was almost convinced you were the tallest FAFer. 

I'm pretty sure Takun still holds that at 6'7"


----------



## Lunar (Dec 6, 2011)

Blackfuredfox will break that record.  :V  I guaran-fucking-tee it.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Corto, you want some of my blood? It's guaranteed to shoot your metabolism up by 100% or your money back. :V


Jashwa said:


> Oh, okay. That makes a lot more sense.
> 
> I was almost convinced you were the tallest FAFer.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Takun still holds that at 6'7"




I am about 6/5.5 inches shorter than takun, Jash. :V

HT: 6'1.5"
WT: 125.6 LBs
Goal: Building a bit of muscle mass
Secondary Goal: Building stamina


----------



## Xenke (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a size 32 waist now!

HOZZAH!

Also, idk how much I weigh at this point. I think last time I checked was 3 weeks ago or something, and I was 180 then. 6'2'' height, etc etc. Much better than 220 lbs.


----------



## Azure (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been losing a lot of weight lately. It's because I do nothing but walk everywhere and eat next to nothing most of the time. Healthy, I know.


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't gain weight no matter how much I eat.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2011)

thewall said:


> I can't gain weight no matter how much I eat.



HAH!  I've heard so many people say this.

Do you WANT to gain weight?  You really *could* if you wanna, but it would take effort.

Best advice to accomplish this:

* Protein shakes are your friend.  You can only eat so much food; that doesn't really happen with shakes
* Lift weights. If you don't want to weight-lift don't even bother trying to gain weight because it'll just be fat.
* WHILE you lift, favor more weight for less reps, more time in between sets (I give it 3 1/2 minutes sometimes)
* Do a lot of compound / power workouts like bench presses, deadlifts,  squats, rows. These will give you the most bang for the buck.  Make sure  to do the basics too, like curls, shoulder press, flies, etc.

Seriously, even if you normally consume 3000-4000 Kcal/day you can get another 1000 in a shake.  If you drink 3 or 4 of those in a day...


----------



## Larry (Dec 7, 2011)

*HEIGHT:* 5'4"

*WEIGHT: *169 lbs.

*GOAL: *I've already went from 210 lbs to 169 lbs (lost 41 lbs, THANK YOU SO MUCH RICKY AND SMELGE), but I'm still trying to lose around 20-30 more pounds to get rid of my stubborn belly fat. :C


----------



## Xeno (Dec 25, 2011)

*Height:* 6'1"

*Weight: *about 200

*Goal: *Become skinny again, also improve my cardio.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 21, 2015)

So one of my doctors recently told me I need to lose weight if I'm going to have sex reassignment surgery, otherwise the resulting vagina will be all messed up.

Should I cry on tumblr about how she's fat-shaming me and make a change.org petition?


----------

